# Mullerlight yoghurts



## Carina1962 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am on the SW Plan and have these quite a lot as they are a 'free' food.  Does anyone have these and how do they find their BS levels after eating one?


----------



## SueM (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi carina62, mullerlights yogs contain about 15g of carb so not too bad, shouldn't cause you a problem. I have just started SW, I think its going to be good but not had my first weigh in yet! How are you finding it?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 3, 2012)

I've lost 3 stone with SW, and still losing

I eat a lot of MullerLights and my Hba1c is the lowest it has ever been, so I can get away with them.

An my insulin intake is down by about 70%


----------



## Austin Mini (Jun 3, 2012)

I like MullerLights but Morrisons have put 'em up so now Im on Muller fruit corners. Im glad I did there fandabidosi! You still gotta count the carbs though.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 4, 2012)

SueM - i am loving SW and find it the easiest 'diet' ever, i really don't feel i'm on a diet and am doing lots of lovely cooking from the SW recipes.  I have a long way to go but am aiming to get my half stone award either this week or next week


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hazel said:


> I've lost 3 stone with SW, and still losing
> 
> I eat a lot of MullerLights and my Hba1c is the lowest it has ever been, so I can get away with them.
> 
> An my insulin intake is down by about 70%



How long did it take you to lose 3 stone?  what was your average weekly weight loss?  i have 5 stone to lose


----------



## Hazel (Jun 4, 2012)

6 months and I have another 10 to 12 stone - there is no quick fix, just a long hard slog


----------



## SueM (Jun 4, 2012)

carina62 said:


> SueM - i am loving SW and find it the easiest 'diet' ever, i really don't feel i'm on a diet and am doing lots of lovely cooking from the SW recipes.  I have a long way to go but am aiming to get my half stone award either this week or next week


I must admit it doesn't feel like a 'diet', I already feel like I've got more energy. Just getting my head round breaking those 'habits' & I've had a few lows but I'm sure I'll get that sorted. Fingers crossed for your 1/2 stone award very soon x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I started SW too!  What is everyone doing, extra easy or red.  I'm not sure which is best.


----------



## SueM (Jun 4, 2012)

Amethyst said:


> I started SW too!  What is everyone doing, extra easy or red.  I'm not sure which is best.


I am going for extra easy as I think I may have better results but must admit I was tempted by red for the 2 x healthy 'b' options (I'm struggling with cereal/bread). Interested to know what everyone else has gone for. Fingers crossed for a loss on weigh-in day, I'm gonna be super miffed if I don't!


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm doing Extra Easy and am getting on OK with it


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jun 10, 2012)

Umm ... forgive me for being daft ,... but what is SW?  I have tried all sorts of diets but have never found one that suited me and I need to lose weight.  Thanks  Lynn


----------



## Andrew (Jun 10, 2012)

*DiTo*

I am in the same boat



Lairyfairy said:


> Umm ... forgive me for being daft ,... but what is SW?  I have tried all sorts of diets but have never found one that suited me and I need to lose weight.  Thanks  Lynn


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2012)

Lairyfairy said:


> Umm ... forgive me for being daft ,... but what is SW?  I have tried all sorts of diets but have never found one that suited me and I need to lose weight.  Thanks  Lynn



SW is slimming world


----------



## Lairyfairy (Jun 10, 2012)

Dohhh ... of course!  Thanks Steff


----------



## Cairie (Jun 14, 2012)

*SW?*

Please can someone explain what SW is? And how do I found out more?

Am losing weight but very slowly, have been told that the gliclazide (sp) I'm on could be  the reason I struggle so hard with weight loss

Cairie


----------



## Donald (Jun 14, 2012)

Cairie said:


> Please can someone explain what SW is? And how do I found out more?
> 
> Am losing weight but very slowly, have been told that the gliclazide (sp) I'm on could be  the reason I struggle so hard with weight loss
> 
> Cairie



Have a look at this it should help

http://www.slimmingworld.com/


----------



## MargB (Jun 14, 2012)

I have lost over 3.5 stone with SW - keeping it off is a struggle!

These days, I try and remember to make 'magic porridge' the night before so it is ready breakfast time.  That is 30g of porridge oats mixed with a Muller Light yoghurt.  Cover with cling film, put in fridge and by morning it is ready for eating.  I heat up in the microwave for around 40 secs just to take off the fridge coolness and then slice in some fresh fruit, usually strawberries or fresh pineapple and that breakfast keeps me going until lunchtime.

I am type 2 and don't carb count so no idea at all how the porridge would affect Type 1s - sorry!


----------



## Carina1962 (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats MargB on losing 3.5 stone with SW.  I have a very long journey but am determined to get there (would like to lose 5 stone).  You say it is a struggle to keep it off, can you tell me why that is?


----------

